# Job offer: Sem manager position in sydney



## BenoitAustralia (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi guys,

There is an excellent opportunity for a full-time SEM MANAGER to join Australia's Leading Real Estate Startup! An exciting career and a friendly team awaits the successful candidate. 

We're willing to sponsor the right candidate (please do not apply if you're only looking for a sponsorship and don't have the skills required).

If you are interested in working in Australia and you got a good experience in SEM (2-4 years), please drop me a message with your email address, I'll send you the job description to have more details.

Have a great day, 

Benoit


----------



## pareshmohol (Dec 25, 2015)

BenoitAustralia said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> There is an excellent opportunity for a full-time SEM MANAGER to join Australia's Leading Real Estate Startup! An exciting career and a friendly team awaits the successful candidate.
> 
> ...


What is SEM ?


----------



## remik (Jan 15, 2016)

Search Engine Marketing (SEM)


----------



## BenoitAustralia (Jan 22, 2016)

*Sem*

@ pareshmohol: SEM is indeed Search Engine Marketing. This add is for people who have at least 2 years experience in the sector (PPC campaigns: Google ads, Facebook ads...). If you know anyone filling these requirements, please let me know.

@ remik: This is a serious job opportunity. The reason why we're recruiting abroad is that we have a lack of SEM people here in Australia. We're therefore giving the opportunity to native English speakers to work in Australia full-time.

We have an ad on Seek as well, if you want to have a look just Google "SEM Manager Fast Growing Startup" in Sydney or Bondi 
(sorry links aren't allowed in this forum)

Hope this will help, 
Benoit


----------



## pareshmohol (Dec 25, 2015)

BenoitAustralia said:


> @ pareshmohol: SEM is indeed Search Engine Marketing. This add is for people who have at least 2 years experience in the sector (PPC campaigns: Google ads, Facebook ads...). If you know anyone filling these requirements, please let me know.
> 
> @ remik: This is a serious job opportunity. The reason why we're recruiting abroad is that we have a lack of SEM people here in Australia. We're therefore giving the opportunity to native English speakers to work in Australia full-time.
> 
> ...


Ok. Thank you .
I am from IT Support background.


----------



## NathanMerka (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi Benoit. You mention this is with a Real Estate startup company? I have been granted my SC 100 visa and am moving my Family to Australia this May. I would love to hear more about the company and see if any other possible positions. I have been in the Real Estate industry here in California for 18 years. From being one of the founders of eHomes.com back in the 90's, to being broker/manager of my own independent brokerage since 2001. I've been involved and passionate about almost every aspect of the real estate industry. Looking forward to hearing more.


----------

